# Panoramic : un nouveau langage Basic



## Jaeck (7 Août 2016)

Panoramic est un langage BASIC que je développe pour Windows depuis une dizaine d'années et que j'ai récemment porté sous Android puis maintenant sous MAC OS.
Mon but est de proposer un langage multi-plateforme avec la devise : "code somewhere, execute anywhere" (coder quelquepart, exécuter partout).

Ce langage utilise les mots-clés classiques du BASIC (DIM, IF, THEN, ELSE, DATA, PRINT, etc) auquel j'ai ajouté des fonctionnalités pour utiliser les objets graphiques (BUTTON, EDIT, FORM, MAIN_MENU, etc), le dessin, les SPRITEs, la 3D.
Je l'ai voulu le plus simple possible, à la portée du programmeur du dimanche.

Par exemple, pour créer un bouton qui visualise un texte, c'est :

```
BUTTON 1 : REM crée un bouton qui portera le numéro 1
CAPTION 1,"cliquez"
```
Pour créer un programme qui :
- crée un bouton affichant "cliquez"
- puis qui affiche "OK" quand on a cliqué dessus, on a besoin de 8 instructions (difficile de faire plus simple !):

```
LABEL clic
BUTTON 1
CAPTION 1,"cliquez"
ON_CLICK 1,clic : REM le sous-programme clic s'exécutera quand on cliquera sur le bouton
END : REM le programme principal s'arrète ici
clic:
CAPTION 1,"OK"
RETURN
```
Pour fonctionner, il n'a besoin de rien et se suffit à lui-même.
Il est autonome et portable (je l'utilise d'ailleurs à partir d'une clé USB).
Il ne nécessite pas que XCode soit installé sur votre machine.

Il tourne sous Yosemite et EL Capitan (je n'ai pas encore essayé d'autres versions de MAC OS).

Il se présente sous forme d'un éditeur qui permet de charger, de sauvegarder et de modifier un source, de l'exécuter et d'en produire un exécutable.
De même, l'exécutable produit se suffit à lui-même : il est autonome et portable et n'a besoin de rien pour tourner, si ce n'est d'un MAC !

Il est livré avec une aide (Help) et quelques exemples divers.

J'allais oublier : il est gratuit.

Comment on l'utilise ?

Vous le téléchargez à partir d'un fichier : http://panoramic-language.pagesperso-orange.fr/PANORAMIC_EDITOR.app.zip
ou d'une image disque : http://panoramic-language.pagesperso-orange.fr/PANORAMIC.dmg
Vous le faites glisser par exemple sur le bureau ou dans le dossier de votre choix.
Vous double-cliquez sur son icone et il se lance.

La fenêtre principale s'ouvre et il est prêt à accueillir votre source.
Quelques fichiers exemples sont automatiquement installés dans le répertoire de l'application.
Vous pouvez les essayer pour voir de quoi est fait ce langage Basic.
Ces exemples disparaissent quand l'éditeur est fermé.

Vous pouvez les charger par la commande Fichier / Ouvrir, puis les exécuter de 3 façons (au choix) :
- en cliquant sur l'icone éclair,
- par le menu Fichier / Exécuter,
- par le raccourci F9.

C'est juste une version alpha d'un portage sur MAC. Des fonctionnalités ne sont pas présentées dans les exemples et ne figurent pas encore dans l'aide.
Des bugs peuvent exister car je n'ai pas encore tout testé en profondeur.

PANORAMIC possède sous Windows une communauté très active et très réactive sur son forum.

Aidez-moi à le développez et à l'améliorez. Je ne vous demande pas de le coder avec moi, mais seulement de me signaler les améliorations que vous aimeriez, et de me donner des détails si vous rencontrez un bug
C'est ainsi qu'il progresse sous Windows depuis 10 ans...
Et qu'il progressera demain sur Mac.


----------

